# making tops for folding tables



## jbonamici (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to make a couple replacement tops for folding tables. Nothing fancy, just melamine faced PB or MDF with vinyl t-edging to protect the perimeter. Does anyone have a source for vinyl t-edging in small quantities? The only place I've found online sells giant spools. I'll need about 50 feet. Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Try this link.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1181&filter=t%20moulding


----------



## jbonamici (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks. I think I just wasn't using the correct name for the item.


----------

